# tekin battery doctor 8.0



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys, i just got my tekin batter doctor and i was equalizing my cells and everthing was working great till i got to this one pack where it started fine but then as they continued discharging 2 cells still had there led's nice and bright and all the other cells where dead. so I dont know what to do. because i dont want to keep it in the tray for like an hour. but those two cells lit up the led's for like 30 min and never even showed signs of dimming. but all the other cells where dead. Is it posible that my cells are this out of equalization or is the pack damaged or is my tray messed or what. I would just like to know anybodys suggestion and if anyone else has had this problem and what they did


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

nvm it finaly equalized out. took a while tho. man those cells where realy out of wack. two cells with like twice the capacity left in them as the rest. I think this pack needs some serious lovin so that it will be back for many more hours of servis. also i need some battery care tips. because every manufacture i visit has a different oppinion about how packs should be cared for. i just charge at 5 and when i am done with my run i discharge with a 25 amp discharger and then tray them after they cool. and repeat. any advice for lowering ar because some sites say use deadshorting to lower ar and some say dead shorting is the worst thing to do to ni-mh'es. and i got alot of packs that have ben abused and need to be brouht back to life. so any advice would be much apreceated.


THANKS
sean scott


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Sean ,

I don't want to just give you a sales pitch here but that is what the Battery Doctor is supposed to do.

I've used and still own many a tray and for my race nimh's , this is what I keep going back to.

Bottom line , you get the low IR , higher voltage benefits like dead shorting
without the worry of your cells going to zero or reversing.

I know racers who have left a pack in over night and only lost a few sec's of
runtime,,, and it's a known fact that EVERY time you cycle a nimh pack you 
loose runtime, no matter how its disc / equalized.

A VERY GOOD BANG FOR THE BUCK

MY RATING - 8+ :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Try this on the new EP cells :thumbsup:


----------

